# Rear deck speakers



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I was looking on GMParts direct for the rear deck speakers(esp since ECO_Jay asked it 6X9s would fit). I saw them for @$22 ea. are they worth it(give any better sound quality or make the rear more noticable)? or better going with the Bazooka 50 watt? :question:


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

for 22 each, I'd say go for the Bazooka.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

You are going to need more than the speakers. From the factory that setup has an amp and an additional wiring harness.


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

if you're on a small budget and need trunk room, you'd be better off using the 6x9s and running a small amp to them. the bazooka seems to be liked by some, but isn't a replacement for a dedicated sub and box with amp. 

if you have some budget and still need room, Alpine has a new sub just for you. the Type-R 8" will play in a very small sealed enclosure, and has a metric ton of output. It's designed for .3 cubic foot box, which i'm sure you can imagine is quite small! They want a fair bi of power, but D class amps these days are small and powerful

Alpine SWR-843D (SWR843D) 8" Dual 4 ohm Type-R Car Subwoofer/Sub

Thats my opinion!


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello ,

Do you know if the original radio supports 6 speakers ? i only have 4 speakers in the doors and want to add two at the rear but wondering how to get them connected ? if there is only place for 4 speakers then will wire them with the two in the rear doors..any ideas?


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

mido said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Do you know if the original radio supports 6 speakers ? i only have 4 speakers in the doors and want to add two at the rear but wondering how to get them connected ? if there is only place for 4 speakers then will wire them with the two in the rear doors..any ideas?


i believe you would need a speaker amp to run 6 speakers


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

That's why I went with the 50w Bazooka. It had everything you need to get some bass and it was cheap. It works just fine and gives me the bass I want but I recognize I'm not getting a high end solution. It sound pretty good to me and I don't have it set to the maximum level either. It takes up trunk room but it's easy to remove temporarily if you needed the full trunk space to haul something.


----------



## Xircoin (Oct 12, 2012)

Anyone have instructions for removal of the rear deck?


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

where do you tap in to hook up the amp for the subs ?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

montess1 said:


> where do you tap in to hook up the amp for the subs ?


She search around the audio threads there are many post and pictures on this topic.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## sajayra (Apr 15, 2012)

2012 chevy cruze amp install with stock radio - YouTube


----------



## nasrtamf (Jun 20, 2016)

*Rear deck speakers cruze 2010*

please need advise i need to install 2 rear deck speakers kinwood 600 watt with 300 watt but dimensions for this speakers 10x7 so.My quest. will be fit or not and which the best AMP for this


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Xircoin said:


> Anyone have instructions for removal of the rear deck?


Is the whole deck cover have to be removed to replace the speakers? I cant seem to get the speaker cover off to replace just one speaker


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Is the whole deck cover have to be removed to replace the speakers? I cant seem to get the speaker cover off to replace just one speaker


Yes remove whole thing


----------

